# [solved] X will keinen nvidia treiber

## Treborius

mein make.conf sieht folgendermassen aus 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="kde -gnome qt -gtk -xinerama -semantic-desktop samba openmp -cups nvidia"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

SOUND_CARDS="hda_intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse fdev keyboard"

LINGUAS="de"

```

trotzdem will xorg den nvidia treiber nicht, und startet auch nicht, weil es keine treiber findet

emerge -puDN world gibt mir mit dieser make.conf folgende ausgabe 

```

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10  VIDEO_CARDS="nv* vesa*" 

```

warum kein nvidia?

----------

## Christian99

vielleicht gibts da einen konflikt mit nv oder vesa? für was brauchst du die eigentlich? ich würde sie mal weg machen und schaun was passiert.

----------

## disi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575870-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-nvidia+framebuffer.html

Ich musste mal alles neu bauen (mrproper, kernel, nvidia-drivers), dann lief er wieder. Wichtig ist auch nicht den nvidia framebuffer aktiviert zu haben (im Kernel).

----------

## Josef.95

nvidia sollte schon bei den VIDEO_CARDS mit bei sein wenn du es so wie oben genannt gesetzt hast, und dann auch den Treiber installieren.

Poste doch mal die komplette Ausgabe von 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" emerge -pvq x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

----------

## Treborius

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> vielleicht gibts da einen konflikt mit nv oder vesa? für was brauchst du die eigentlich? ich würde sie mal weg machen und schaun was passiert.

 

die hatte ich nur zum testen drin, wenn ich nur nvidia drin habe, sieht das ganze so aus

```

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10  VIDEO_CARDS="" 

```

nv und vesa wird degegen sauber übernommen (siehe oben), das machte mich ja stutzig,

ich mach mich mal dran alles wichtige nochmal zu bauen

----------

## astaecker

Welches Profil nutzt du denn? Z.B. ist im hardened-Profil nvidia maskiert.

----------

## Treborius

ach manchmal könnte ich mich wegen meiner eigenen dummheit ohrfeigen   :Embarassed: 

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

==> problem gelöst

----------

